# SWS A-1H Skyraider



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone out there have any information on this kit??? I'm thinking seriously of adding to my "Got's to have and hope to build sometine in the distant future" stash.

Thanks Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dave621955 said:


> Anyone out there have any information on this kit??? I'm thinking seriously of adding to my "Got's to have and hope to build sometine in the distant future" stash.
> 
> Thanks Dave


Who is SWS? Never heard of them. If you mean Zoukei-Marui, their kit is pretty nice. It came out some while ago. Z-M is a fairly new outfit and their kits are sold through Volks. I have not heard too much negative about the Skyraider aside that, from the price, you don't get any weapons at all, which is disappointing since the Skyraider could carry more lbs of bombs than a B-17. Z-M does sell a separate weapon set though but you would think for over $100 they could throw in some basics. 

Z-M's prior kits include the Japanese Shinden and Focke Wulf Ta-152, Both seem to have some fit problems based on online building comments and reviews. I think their kits are horribly over-engineered, especially their new P-51D. They provide a lot of totally needless interior and structural detailing that is invisible when finished. Their Mustang is less accurate than Tamiya's simpler kit in almost every area.


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

I Googled SWS...

http://www.volksusa.com/super-wing-series-no-03-skyraider.html

They seem to carry both both? Plus some goodies for it! Me want also...


Cody


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

SWS is the "Super Wing Series" from Zoukie-Mura Inc. I've read many reviews of the A-1H kit but never a build.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The kit is fairly new and the type of kit that can take months to build. There have been some on Hyperscale. I'd say the Skyraider is the best of the ZM kits


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got the Shinden and it looks awesome in the box. I haven't tried to build it yet. But I gotta say their instruction booklet is one of the most thorough and well-illustrated I've ever seen.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the kit , and it is amazing. 4 colors of parts, crisp , amazing detail. 1/32 scale. They have a new 1/32 Mustang due out anytime


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't buy the Mustang... there was already a part by part comparison between the more expensive and overly complicated ZM kit and the Tamiya kit and in pretty much every instance the Tamiya kit was 1) better detailed 2) more accurately detailed 3) included things not even included in the ZM kit. The ZM kit has more dimensional and airframe errors too. Yeah it has a lot of interior structure but much of it is fictional. I see no reason to buy it. I am curious as to how their future Heinkel 219 will be compared to the Revell offering.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the information dj and John. And jaws, you said you have it and it's a good kit... so after much internal debate (several months now) and all ya'lls recomendations I decided to order it. Should be here by Friday. As far as the P-51 I have both the Trumpeter and the Tamiya, I'm a connaisseur of fine Mustang kits, should probably build one sometime. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what the SWS kit is like before making that addition to the boxes.

Again thanks to all for your information....Dave


----------

